# Sex Me! (Scolopendra hardwickei)



## Quixtar (Jan 28, 2011)

This should be of interest to you US enthusiasts. I want to make absolutely sure before I attempt to mate these so I'd like to confirm with you guys:

First specimen:







Female?

Second specimen:







Female?

Third specimen:







Male?

Thanks!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree with your guesses, although I say that very tentatively.  3rd pic looks like there's a prominent spinning organ dead center and the genital sternite seems much more blunt.  Could you see gonopods when you were taking pics?  Maybe they're just really small on hardwickei?


----------



## Quixtar (Jan 28, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> I agree with your guesses, although I say that very tentatively.  3rd pic looks like there's a prominent spinning organ dead center and the genital sternite seems much more blunt.  Could you see gonopods when you were taking pics?  Maybe they're just really small on hardwickei?


I couldn't see the gonopods, so I'm mostly guessing based off of the presence or absence of a spinning organ and/or an extra genital sternite.


----------



## What (Jan 31, 2011)

Your guesses agree with this from the sexing thread.


----------

